# Beans good as espresso and flat whites



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi all, just looking of some recommendations for good beans for the above.

I had a Mazzer SJ and used to single dose but since getting a RR55, I find that single dosing isn't as good as keeping about 250g of beans in the hopper for weight.

So rather than keep buying lots of different beans all the time, looking for some guidance.

I've been buying all my beans from a local roaster but seem to have exhausted their supply and not many of them stood out so fancy trying online suppliers.

My go to drink is flat whites but with the odd espresso. I prefer medium roast until my palate becomes accustomed to the darker blends.

Never really tried online suppliers so recommend away.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Coffee compass mahogany jampit might be worth a bash. Think it works well as both.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Gotta be rave fudge for the flat white!

Tried the italian job from rave, it was nice, but didnt really wow me, but that maybe due to my budget grinder.

Trying the Signature blend next from rave.

As you can see ive only tried rave, but my next order will involve some other roasters.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheers guys, I'm looking at loads of different stuff but being so indecisive is a nightmare haha.

I have about a kilo in my basket on loads of different sites but need to pull the trigger on one. Heard Rave get quite good reviews, heard the Signature get some good reviews.


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

Winchester coffee roasters synergy blend is my regular all rounder.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah that's one I haven't heard of MarkB.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Extract - original espresso. Medium

steampunk - velos blend . Mediumish ( mm and a brazillian )

Rave - fudge blend ( dunno )

when unkle funka comes back in at extract , jump on that it's delicious but doesn't hang around for long ....


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah cheers for them Boots.

Unkle funka really that popular then?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Depends if you like 3rd wave style acid espresso.

If you don't then I'd suggest Rave Sig (brilliant vfm and quite complex)

Or Union Foundation and Revelation


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Ah cheers for them Boots.
> 
> Unkle funka really that popular then?


It's seasonal when it's gone it's gone ..,

Yes as a milk based espresso I really rated it , as did a few on here...


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Rave's Monsoon Malabar AA. Nice gloopy, choccy & smokey espresso and perfect in a flattie with low acidity.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Champion. Will keep my eyes peeled for that one


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha cheers lads, this is going to be harder than I expected. Will just have to pick something and go with it. I still have my SJ to single dose before I sell it, as I'd prefer to find a bean that I can stick to


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Jason1wood said:


> ...I find that single dosing isn't as good as keeping about 250g of beans in the hopper for weight...


For consistency of grind this is pretty much spot on

There are very few grinders that handle single dosing well


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I still have my SJ for single dosing at the moment but will be moving it on once I find my 'goto' bean.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jason try the Coffee Compass Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural Process,I bought some recently and found myself quite annoyed I hadn't bought more when I finished it, it's lovely as espresso and provided you don't put it in more than 5oz max of milk excellent as a flat white too, I'll be going back for more when my current backlog of beans have been used, it could also be worth looking into a Hausgrind when they become easier to buy as I use my mine for brewed and as a "guest" espresso grinder.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

I personally like Rave's Signature, Fudge and Mocha Java as flat whites and Has Bean's Jabberwocky, and Phil Ther blends which are equally good. It kind of depends though really.. Anything that is quite dark, without a lot of complexity to it seems to go quite well (for me anyway).


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Jason try the Coffee Compass Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural Process,I bought some recently and found myself quite annoyed I hadn't bought more when I finished it, it's lovely as espresso and provided you don't put it in more than 5oz max of milk excellent as a flat white too, I'll be going back for more when my current backlog of beans have been used, it could also be worth looking into a Hausgrind when they become easier to buy as I use my mine for brewed and as a "guest" espresso grinder.


Just seen this Charlie. Thanks mate. Just ordered 2kg from Rave but will defo give these a go once my other beens get depleted.


----------

